

The Birth of Obvious Corp. - breck
http://evhead.com/2006/10/birth-of-obvious-corp_25.asp

======
pronoiac
Note: from 2006.

------
Raphael
In other news, the management structure at the plant has been rearranged with
Canary M. Burns at the top.

